# Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My kitty boy is back to his old self


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I was almost afraid to open...Good news! Yay, Walter and staff!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks Mfmst, Walter is doing quite well now. I am greatly relieved I've gotten him sorted.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Good to hear that. He looks quite contented.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww! He looks like he doesn't have a care in the world! You are such a good mommy!!!!!
Or maybe I should say 'Nursemaid' LOL!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I'm so glad to hear that. it just makes my day.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful boy! Hope he stays comfortable and relaxed, with no more digestive upsets.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so glad he is feeling good again. Pancreatis in cats is chronic isn't it? So its something you will always have to watch. Glad you know and can keep him healthy. I still have 3 cats, I am not a cat person but I guess I could never say no. I always thought well a cat will be nice as I get older as I wouldn't have to walk them but walking is good.


----------

